# 186 DE Business Analyst



## shreyagupta0607 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi everyone,

After reading many forum posts here, I finally decided to create an account to see if someone here can help me out. 

186 DE Visa
Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Nomination lodged - 01 March 2021
Visa application lodged - 10 March 2021
Health assessment completed - 16 March 2021
Additional applicant added to the ongoing visa application - 26 April 2021
Health assessment for 2nd applicant completed - 27 August 2021

The nomination hasn't been approved yet. It's been 6 months. Should I be concerned?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shreyagupta0607 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After reading many forum posts here, I finally decided to create an account to see if someone here can help me out.
> 
> ...


Are you onshore or offshore?
Is your employer accredited with DHA?
Cheers


----------



## shreyagupta0607 (Aug 29, 2021)

NB said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> Is your employer accredited with DHA?
> Cheers


I’m onshore.
I’m not sure if my employer is accredited with DHA or not. Is that something I can check on my own? They have sponsored other people before if that helps. 
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shreyagupta0607 said:


> I’m onshore.
> I’m not sure if my employer is accredited with DHA or not. Is that something I can check on my own? They have sponsored other people before if that helps.
> Thanks!


You can’t check online
The company hr would know
Cheers


----------



## shreyagupta0607 (Aug 29, 2021)

NB said:


> You can’t check online
> The company hr would know
> Cheers


Assuming it's not accredited, it's been 6 months and the nomination hasn't been approved. I read that ideally it takes 4-6 weeks. Should I be concerned?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shreyagupta0607 said:


> Assuming it's not accredited, it's been 6 months and the nomination hasn't been approved. I read that ideally it takes 4-6 weeks. Should I be concerned?


Non accredited employers applications go through a lot of scrutiny 
You said that they have sponsored in the past so check how many days it took earlier 
Cheers


----------



## alb9 (Feb 27, 2021)

shreyagupta0607 said:


> Assuming it's not accredited, it's been 6 months and the nomination hasn't been approved. I read that ideally it takes 4-6 weeks. Should I be concerned?


Hey there, I'm in a similar situation!
186 DE Visa
Employer Nomination Lodged: 3 March 2021
Occupation: Management Consultant 
Onshore - working for that employer for 2yrs now 
Haven't submitted my visa application - waiting for nomination to be approved first. 
The employer is not DHA accredited. First-time sponsor for them. 

6 months waiting and getting concerned now!! 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@shreyagupta0607 and @alb9 ... I am in a same boat, more or less similar to yours. Did you get any luck with your company or mara agent on your nomination?


----------



## shreyagupta0607 (Aug 29, 2021)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @shreyagupta0607 and @alb9 ... I am in a same boat, more or less similar to yours. Did you get any luck with your company or mara agent on your nomination?


Nothing yet.


----------



## alb9 (Feb 27, 2021)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @shreyagupta0607 and @alb9 ... I am in a same boat, more or less similar to yours. Did you get any luck with your company or mara agent on your nomination?


No luck yet!


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

alb9 said:


> No luck yet!





shreyagupta0607 said:


> Nothing yet.


That's painful....I hope some miracle happens sooner for all of us.
Hope for the best


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@alb9 , @shreyagupta0607 ....I asked in some other thread too..but no clarity....do you have an idea?

When the 186 nomination and visa application are lodged together, do we really get any updated application status that indicates nomination is approved? If yes..what's that exact status?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@alb9 , @shreyagupta0607 ...Did you get a chance to hear anything?

In my case, MARA agent is asking me to finish the medicals....post which, they can chase the nomination...Not sure how the medical is linked with the nomination...nevertheless, I booked for medicals for Nov 25th...Hope to complete and see some progress.....filed both nomination and visa mid July..occupation ICT Business Analyst, medical was prolonging due to lockdown in Sydney


----------



## alb9 (Feb 27, 2021)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @alb9 , @shreyagupta0607 ...Did you get a chance to hear anything?
> 
> In my case, MARA agent is asking me to finish the medicals....post which, they can chase the nomination...Not sure how the medical is linked with the nomination...nevertheless, I booked for medicals for Nov 25th...Hope to complete and see some progress.....filed both nomination and visa mid July..occupation ICT Business Analyst, medical was prolonging due to lockdown in Sydney


Nothing yet unfortunately! Nomination was submitted 8mnth ago...
I submitted my side of the application 5 weeks ago + medicals 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

alb9 said:


> Nothing yet unfortunately! Nomination was submitted 8mnth ago...
> I submitted my side of the application 5 weeks ago + medicals 4 weeks ago.


Hi @alb9 ..Hope all well... Noticed some non-PMSOL grants that are lodged in May 2021...did you hear any update?

@shreyagupta0607 ...Any luck for you?

To both...I am still waiting for the nomination...ICT BA - DE ..5 month and counting...


----------



## alb9 (Feb 27, 2021)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Hi @alb9 ..Hope all well... Noticed some non-PMSOL grants that are lodged in May 2021...did you hear any update?
> 
> @shreyagupta0607 ...Any luck for you?
> 
> To both...I am still waiting for the nomination...ICT BA - DE ..5 month and counting...


Hey mate, not yet! It's been 8 months or so.... I've submitted my side of the application 2mnth ago as well. GL


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

alb9 said:


> Hey mate, not yet! It's been 8 months or so.... I've submitted my side of the application 2mnth ago as well. GL


I think you can raise a complaint as it has crossed the standard timeline of 8 months, not sure whether it will help though, but worth a try. 

It is so painful to see Non PMSOL applications are just getting unnoticed even after the border is open


----------



## guigaamacedo (11 mo ago)

alb9 said:


> Hey mate, not yet! It's been 8 months or so.... I've submitted my side of the application 2mnth ago as well. GL


any news mate?


----------



## KSR86 (11 mo ago)

shreyagupta0607 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After reading many forum posts here, I finally decided to create an account to see if someone here can help me out.
> 
> ...



Hello,

I'm also in the similar situation:

186 DE Visa
Occupation: Management Consultant
Nomination lodged - 11 Nov 2021
Visa application lodged - 11 Nov 2021
Health assessment completed - 16 Nov 2021 (Health clearance provided)
Current Status: Received


----------



## KSR86 (11 mo ago)

alb9 said:


> Hey mate, not yet! It's been 8 months or so.... I've submitted my side of the application 2mnth ago as well. GL


Hey mate, any news on your application?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@alb9 @shreyagupta0607 ...Any luck? I did see a few March month applications were granted..!


----------



## nayara.m.gomes (11 mo ago)

Any luck anyone? Same boat here.. nomination lodged in May, application lodged in July, health done in December and still waiting. I called and they said to wait :/


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@nayara.m.gomes ...No luck yet for me... iCT BA..onshore... Nomination and visa lodged July 2021..

What concerns is that the global processing timelines have increased to 10 months now while it was 7 months during Nov ...so our agents are kind of helpless as they said they can't do anything until the timeline crosses...but, month on month they keep pushing the timelines, seems like no end..


----------



## SK311990 (11 mo ago)

Hi All - My timeline as below;

186 DE Onshore Visa
Employer Has *Accredited Sponsorship* with Immigration
Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Nomination lodged - 16 Dec 2021
Visa application lodged - 16 Dec 2021
Health assessment completed - 23 Dec 2021
Status: Received

Does anyone have a similar timeline as I? My friend who applied for 186 Direct Entry on May 2021 under same employer and same occupation code got the PR within 30 days, not sure nowadays everything getting delayed or not.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

SK311990 said:


> Hi All - My timeline as below;
> 
> 186 DE Onshore Visa
> Employer Has *Accredited Sponsorship* with Immigration
> ...


A friend of mine with the same occupation and accredited sponsor filed it somewhere around April 2021 and got it within a month....looks like that's not the case today...however, it'll be relatively faster than a non-accredited sponsor's application. So, be confident!

For instance, mine is filed in Jul 2021, but non-accredited sponsor...God knows, when they will even touch my file.


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @nayara.m.gomes ...No luck yet for me... iCT BA..onshore... Nomination and visa lodged July 2021..
> 
> What concerns is that the global processing timelines have increased to 10 months now while it was 7 months during Nov ...so our agents are kind of helpless as they said they can't do anything until the timeline crosses...but, month on month they keep pushing the timelines, seems like no end..


Hi All - My timeline as below:

186 DE Onshore Visa
Employer Has *Non Accredited Sponsorship* with Immigration
Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Nomination lodged - 12 Apr 2021
Visa application lodged - 23 Apr 2021
Status: Received

No luck... more than 10 months and still waiting.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

rod06 said:


> Hi All - My timeline as below:
> 
> 186 DE Onshore Visa
> Employer Has *Non Accredited Sponsorship* with Immigration
> ...


Not sure why they're keeping non-pmsol applications in the lowest priority while PMSOL are getting processed within couple of months.

In your case, since it has crossed the global timelines, have you raised a formal complaint? You have a legitimate reasons to do so.


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Not sure why they're keeping non-pmsol applications in the lowest priority while PMSOL are getting processed within couple of months.
> 
> In your case, since it has crossed the global timelines, have you raised a formal complaint? You have a legitimate reasons to do so.


Hey, I have contacted the agent, and he is saying:
We have only one option, and that is "To Wait"


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

rod06 said:


> Hey, I have contacted the agent, and he is saying:
> We have only one option, and that is "To Wait"


Try doing something by yourself...check immi complaints and feedback page..
It'll show your rights.

Agents are too finicky as far as I've heard when it comes to following up, not surprised by your update, though you can ask them once to comprehend why they can't follow up when the global timelines have crossed.


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

rod06 said:


> Hi All - My timeline as below:
> 
> 186 DE Onshore Visa
> Employer Has *Non Accredited Sponsorship* with Immigration
> ...


Hi, 

I am also waiting and in a similar situation, 

My timeline as below:

186 DE Onshore Visa
Employer Has *Non Accredited Sponsorship* with Immigration
Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Nomination lodged - 24 March 2021
Visa application lodged - 24 March 2021
Status: Received
Medical complete - 13 April 2021

I am still waiting and my visa consultant is also asking me to wait and nothing else


----------



## Chintu_79 (11 mo ago)

ajain123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also waiting and in a similar situation,
> 
> ...


Same here
Lodged nomination and application in April last year
Status - Received


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Why are the agents are commonly refusing to follow-up even when the DHA Global processing times have crossed? Anyone got insights about this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Why are the agents are commonly refusing to follow-up even when the DHA Global processing times have crossed? Anyone got insights about this?


DHA global processing times are just an indication and not a guarantee 
They have made that very clear on their website 
The Mara agents know this well and hence their reluctance to chase up the department 
It’s just a waste of time and energy 
Cheers


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

NB said:


> DHA global processing times are just an indication and not a guarantee
> They have made that very clear on their website
> The Mara agents know this well and hence their reluctance to chase up the department
> It’s just a waste of time and energy
> Cheers


Cool NB 👍


----------



## Chintu_79 (11 mo ago)

Any good news from anyone waiting on PR (in the same category)?


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

Chintu_79 said:


> Any good news from anyone waiting on PR (in the same category)?


Hey!! Nope, still waiting !! Almost 12 months


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

For all of us who are waiting, this news is quite encouraging....I sincerely hope this is applied in action rather than just being pretended



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=324871699677081&id=100064627601982&m_entstream_source=group


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Guys, any luck anyone?


----------



## Chintu_79 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Guys, any luck anyone?


Not yet for me 😔


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Guys, any luck anyone?


No update on my application


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@Chintu_79 @ajain123 ...Very shortly they'll be updating the global timelines....I hope they show some improvement as per last week's announcement...

Are you both DE?


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @Chintu_79 @ajain123 ...Very shortly they'll be updating the global timelines....I hope they show some improvement as per last week's announcement...
> 
> Are you both DE?


Yes, DE 186. 
Thanks for you help @Rajeshkumar3


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

ajain123 said:


> Yes, DE 186.
> Thanks for you help @Rajeshkumar3


Matter of time for you ...I am pretty sure 🤞


----------



## SK311990 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Guys, any luck anyone?


no updates for me as well 😞


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Guys, any luck anyone?


No, nothing yet.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

ICT BA 186: No. of grants from July 2021 to Jan 2022 : 195
Applications on hand as of July 2021 : 231
Applications on hand as of Jan 2022 : 379

Those who lodged on or before July, just stay hopeful... it's on the way.

Source for above numbers: FOI request


----------



## Emmalilaa (10 mo ago)

nayara.m.gomes said:


> Any luck anyone? Same boat here.. nomination lodged in May, application lodged in July, health done in December and still waiting. I called and they said to wait :/


Exactly the same here.. radio silence


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> ICT BA 186: No. of grants from July 2021 to Jan 2022 : 195
> Applications on hand as of July 2021 : 231
> Applications on hand as of Jan 2022 : 379
> 
> ...


Thanks @Rajeshkumar3


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Has anyone noticed any NON-PMSOL grants of late? Toooo silent for last couple of weeks.... especially after they made an announcement that they're working (?) on improving the timelines 🤔


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Has anyone noticed any NON-PMSOL grants of late? Toooo silent for last couple of weeks.... especially after they made an announcement that they're working (?) on improving the timelines 🤔


Haven't heard any movement from anyone around me


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Global processing timelines are updated today...

For Direct entry, 2 months are increased 😕


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Global processing timelines are updated today...
> 
> For Direct entry, 2 months are increased 😕
> View attachment 101363


For my DE application, I have already crossed 12 months and still no update. Don't know whats happening


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

ajain123 said:


> For my DE application, I have already crossed 12 months and still no update. Don't know whats happening


Try to push your company / agent to do a follow-up...in parallel, try raising a follow-up complaint from this link by yourselves....
I am sure your outcome is around the corner, but sadly must have got stuck with the slowest case officer.







Compliments, complaints and suggestions


We welcome your compliments, complaints and suggestions. The purpose of this form is to collect feedback from clients about their interaction with the Department.




www.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Days, Weeks, Months and Even Year...... Total Silence!!!!! 
Any positive news around


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

rod06 said:


> Days, Weeks, Months and Even Year...... Total Silence!!!!!
> Any positive news around


Absolute silence, couldn't comprehend where is it heading because there's backlog continuing to increase and pileup ...I am only worried if our applications would get lost in the ocean, especially considering the pace these guys are operating


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi guys. Any news anyone?


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Hi guys. Any news anyone?


No updates, almost 13 months for my application


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

No updates for me as well... very disappointed.
It seems they are checking our patience.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Updated processing timelines


----------



## @Ans Goodie (8 mo ago)

Dear All,

Below is my timeline, let me know if anyone has got any updates please on onshore application please

186 DE Visa (Main + 3 dependent)
Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Onshore: Melbourne
Employer is DHA accredited
MARA Agent: Fragomen
Nomination/Visa Application lodged - 18 Feb 2022
Health assessment completed - 3 April 2022
Status: As ' Received' per MARA

Please let me know, if any of you in the same timelines please?

Thanks,


----------



## @Ans Goodie (8 mo ago)

Any updates any one please?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@Ans Goodie said:


> Any updates any one please?


No update 

Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Non-Accredited sponsor
Nomination and Visa lodged: 27-Jul-2021
Status : Received


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

No updates for me as well 
Even they are not responding to the query raised.

Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Non-Accredited sponsor
Nomination and Visa lodged: 12-Apr-2021
Status : Received


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

rod06 said:


> No updates for me as well
> Even they are not responding to the query raised.
> 
> Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Insanity at their best


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

Dear All,

Below is my timeline... Complete silence as of now on the application. 
Anyone with any success/ progress/ response lately with similar timelines?

186 DE Visa (Main + 3 dependents)
Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Onshore: Melbourne
Employer is DHA accredited
Nomination/Visa Application lodged - 22 Dec 2021
Health assessment completed - 6 Feb 2022
Status: Received (This application has been received and will be assessed)

Cheers,
Ravikiran


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Hey @NB,
I have sumbitted the Nomination and Visa on Apr'21 (more than 13 months) and still the status is 'Received'.
In that regards, I have already lodged a feedback last month, but even no response for that as well.

Is there any way to get further updates here?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rod06 said:


> Hey @NB,
> I have sumbitted the Nomination and Visa on Apr'21 (more than 13 months) and still the status is 'Received'.
> In that regards, I have already lodged a feedback last month, but even no response for that as well.
> 
> ...


You have done all you could 
Now wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

rod06 said:


> Hey @NB,
> I have sumbitted the Nomination and Visa on Apr'21 (more than 13 months) and still the status is 'Received'.
> In that regards, I have already lodged a feedback last month, but even no response for that as well.
> 
> ...


Hey, I am in similar situation as well. Mine was lodged in March'21. Still sitting in Received.
Is there any response or anything you have heard from the department? Is there a way to get in touch with the department?


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

ajain123 said:


> Hey, I am in similar situation as well. Mine was lodged in March'21. Still sitting in Received.
> Is there any response or anything you have heard from the department? Is there a way to get in touch with the department?


Unfortunately, they even don't respond to the query you raise.
So the only option is to wait and watch.


----------



## umesh.pawar1990 (7 mo ago)

Any updates on your visa grant?


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

umesh.pawar1990 said:


> Any updates on your visa grant?


No, nothing yet.


----------



## Chintu_79 (11 mo ago)

As its taking longer than 12 months, do we need to resubmit any of the documents, such as PCC, Health examination etc


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Chintu_79 said:


> As its taking longer than 12 months, do we need to resubmit any of the documents, such as PCC, Health examination etc


Hey, Not 100% sure.
But as I am onshore, I have resubmitted the AFP document.


----------



## Chintu_79 (11 mo ago)

rod06 said:


> Hey, Not 100% sure.
> But as I am onshore, I have resubmitted the AFP document.


Thanks 
Will verify it with my immigration consultant


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi all, 

do we have any excel sheets of our time line on this forum?
i am also ICT BA... lodged Aug 2021.. And all is silence.

I read the forum any update from people who were in apr , may and june 2021?

regards


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Already end of financial year, any luck guys?


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

No, nothing.
Hope for the best at the earliest in this new financial year.


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

The infamous "Complete Silence"


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes...pin drop silence...even the processing timelines are not updated for the last 2 months.
Surprisingly, seen few grants within 1 month, but they're accredited sponsors ...if they have ability to turn around within one month, why are they making us to wait for more than a year


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Yes...pin drop silence...even the processing timelines are not updated for the last 2 months. Surprisingly, seen few grants within 1 month, but they're accredited sponsors ...if they have ability to turn around within one month, why are they making us to wait for more than a year


 There are grants coming faster for applications under PMSOL... Have you seen anyone with ICT BA getting thru?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

tonapiravi said:


> There are grants coming faster for applications under PMSOL... Have you seen anyone with ICT BA getting thru?


Yes it happens...but, for accredited sponsor...I have seen a post in FB group, one ICT BA got it within 3 weeks... accredited sponsor application though...Which is what frustrating us a lot


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

I hope immi wakes up and pickup our applications 

Atrociously being silent on our Non-PMSOL applications


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

There has been a shift of focus to the offshore permanent VISA applicants against the onshore. 
Just hoping and praying that immi adds more to their taskforce to help clearout the otherwise piling backlog.






Visa application backlog risks causing ‘human misery and economic carnage’ due to understaffing, says Labor MP | Australian immigration and asylum | The Guardian


Julian Hill backs home affairs minister prioritising overseas skilled applicants, as advocates warn of damage of ‘limbo’ status for refugees




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

tonapiravi said:


> There has been a shift of focus to the offshore permanent VISA applicants against the onshore.
> Just hoping and praying that immi adds more to their taskforce to help clearout the otherwise piling backlog.
> 
> 
> ...



Their revenue is falling short from offshore applicants I guess, that's why this gimmick


----------



## Nepsam KC (Oct 21, 2021)

any one got their PR yet??
ICT Business Analyst 186 DE?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

I am all set to celebrate 1st year anniversary of my application on Wednesday...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> I am all set to celebrate 1st year anniversary of my application on Wednesday...


You may be able to celebrate a few more anniversaries before the grant 
Cheers


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

NB said:


> You may be able to celebrate a few more anniversaries before the grant
> Cheers


Oh no...we already got cursed 🤯


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Friends, any luck?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@rod06 ...any news for you?... Guess you're is the oldest in this category


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @rod06 ...any news for you?... Guess you're is the oldest in this category





Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @rod06 ...any news for you?... Guess you're is the oldest in this category


@Rajeshkumar3 , complete silence. 
Correct, I have lodged the application in Apr'21, and still, no updates.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

rod06 said:


> @Rajeshkumar3 , complete silence.
> Correct, I have lodged the application in Apr'21, and still, no updates.



Just praying 🙏

We don't deserve this kind of stress


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

rod06 said:


> @Rajeshkumar3 , complete silence.
> Correct, I have lodged the application in Apr'21, and still, no updates.


My application was lodged in March'21, still no updates. Has anyone heard whats happening or received any notifications?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@ajain123 and @rod06 ...Both of your cases are ridiculously delayed...and causing more concern for me, because mine was filed 3 or 4 months later than yours....that is July 2021.. 

I hope some miracle happens for both of you, and the status-quo changes


----------



## niravlvyas (6 mo ago)

Hello Friends,

I am on the same queue but probably behind most of you as my company applied for the nomination on 3 Mar 22, though they are accredited sponsors and also my occupation is on the priority list but not sure if that makes much difference. I have not submitted my PR application yet as I wanted to get the nomination approved first, can you please help me understand if submitted then that makes any difference and if the condition to apply within 6 months of nomination means I MUST apply even if nomination approval is still pending?


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Hi @all, 
Complete silence in this group.... any positive updates....


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

rod06 said:


> Hi @all,
> Complete silence in this group.... any positive updates....


Nothing from my end...it is the same "received" status, no luck on the nomination too


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@ajain123 and @rod06 ...Mates...any movement in your application?


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @ajain123 and @rod06 ...Mates...any movement in your application?


Complete silence...


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @ajain123 and @rod06 ...Mates...any movement in your application?


Hi @Rajeshkumar3 - My application moved last month and they asked for AFP, I provided it the following day and since then it is sitting in Further Assessment. No sure how much longer will it take. It has been 4 weeks since I provided the document.
Any idea how long can it take?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

ajain123 said:


> Hi @Rajeshkumar3 - My application moved last month and they asked for AFP, I provided it the following day and since then it is sitting in Further Assessment. No sure how much longer will it take. It has been 4 weeks since I provided the document.
> Any idea how long can it take?


@ajain123 So great to know this...You're very close now...have they approved the nomination?


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @ajain123 So great to know this...You're very close now...have they approved the nomination?


Yes, nomination was approved first and then they picked the application same day.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

ajain123 said:


> Yes, nomination was approved first and then they picked the application same day.


Fingers crossed mate!

So, it took exactly 17 months for nomination approval? Just trying to see if i would have to wait for another 3 months 😐


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

ajain123 said:


> Yes, nomination was approved first and then they picked the application same day.


Nice to hear some good news after long long time.
I have lodged an application in Apr'21... hope to have some updates soon.


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Fingers crossed mate!
> 
> So, it took exactly 17 months for nomination approval? Just trying to see if i would have to wait for another 3 months 😐


Yes, 17+ months and now another 5 weeks and counting in Further assessment.


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, I am pleased to inform that I finally got my PR this Monday after 18+ months. 
For those of you waiting, just hold on for little longer, there is definitely light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

ajain123 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am pleased to inform that I finally got my PR this Monday after 18+ months.
> For those of you waiting, just hold on for little longer, there is definitely light at the end of the tunnel.


Many Many Congratulations, My Friend.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

ajain123 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am pleased to inform that I finally got my PR this Monday after 18+ months.
> For those of you waiting, just hold on for little longer, there is definitely light at the end of the tunnel.


Congratulations mate!
What a welcoming news it is! 👏👏


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

rod06 said:


> Many Many Congratulations, My Friend.


Hopefully next is your turn @rod06


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Hopefully next is your turn @rod06


Let's hope for the best.


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

So, finally after 18+ months, the Nomination is approved. (12/Apr/2021 to 13/Oct/2022)
Let us see how much time they will need to grant the Visa.

@Rajeshkumar3, now it will be your turn.


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

One more update:
On the same day of nomination approval, the Visa status changed from '*Received*' to '*Initial assessment'*


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

rod06 said:


> One more update:
> On the same day of nomination approval, the Visa status changed from '*Received*' to '*Initial assessment'*


Congratulations to you... so finally after months of wait we can see some progress. Fingers crossed and lets hope they process all our pending cases sooner.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

rod06 said:


> So, finally after 18+ months, the Nomination is approved. (12/Apr/2021 to 13/Oct/2022)
> Let us see how much time they will need to grant the Visa.
> 
> @Rajeshkumar3, now it will be your turn.


Congratulations bro...hope you get the grant soon

Thanks for your wishes too ..fingers crossed


----------



## ajain123 (11 mo ago)

rod06 said:


> One more update:
> On the same day of nomination approval, the Visa status changed from '*Received*' to '*Initial assessment'*


Congrats mate! It will come soon. Have they asked for any details?
For me once I provided the doc asked, it took them 5 weeks but sometimes it is processed within 1 week. 
Lets hope for the best.


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

ajain123 said:


> Congrats mate! It will come soon. Have they asked for any details?
> For me once I provided the doc asked, it took them 5 weeks but sometimes it is processed within 1 week.
> Lets hope for the best.


Hey @ajain123,
Yes, They have asked two things:
1) Evidence of availability of position: They want to confirm that the position is still open.
2) Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Certificate: As last month, my daughter turned 16, I have to submit her AFP certificate.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Did it move further? @rod06


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Did it move further? @rod06


Hey @Rajeshkumar3 
Actually AFP took more time then anticipated, so I have submitted the response of s56 yesterday.
And right now the application is with status "Further assessment".


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

rod06 said:


> Hey @Rajeshkumar3
> Actually AFP took more time then anticipated, so I have submitted the response of s56 yesterday.
> And right now the application is with status "Further assessment".


Cool ...actually I have also submitted revised AFP request 2 days back as it is getting expired...still waiting to hear ...thought I would get the digital copy quickly...how long did it take for you?


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Cool ...actually I have also submitted revised AFP request 2 days back as it is getting expired...still waiting to hear ...thought I would get the digital copy quickly...how long did it take for you?


@Rajeshkumar3 , It took 4 business days for me.


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

Any updates, anyone??


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

tonapiravi said:


> Any updates, anyone??


Unfortunately No, waiting for the Grant 🤞


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

tonapiravi said:


> Any updates, anyone??


No update from my side 

Anxiety and stress is increasing day by day...15 months done...no news at all


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> No update from my side
> 
> Anxiety and stress is increasing day by day...15 months done...no news at all


Can relate...for me its 10 months. But going thru other forums where many are being granted PRs but very less traction for ICT Business Analysts!!! Life is a stand still


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

tonapiravi said:


> Can relate...for me its 10 months. But going thru other forums where many are being granted PRs but very less traction for ICT Business Analysts!!! Life is a stand still


This government has boasted they're doing massive revamp of staffing and budget...it's been more than 3 months since they said, we can't see anything in action like visas are moving faster


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

FOI released today on immi disclosure logs... https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2022/fa-220901189-document-released.PDF


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

tonapiravi said:


> FOI released today on immi disclosure logs... https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2022/fa-220901189-document-released.PDF
> 
> View attachment 102538


How insane it is to know the data...

1) When I filed back in July 2021, the on-hand ICT BA applications are 231 (Source)
2) In Just last 8 months, they've processed 404 application, which means, they would've easily processed 600+ applications during this period of July 2021 to till date
3) But the application that was part of the intial lot of 200 odd count is still not picked up, not just mine some of us too


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> How insane it is to know the data...
> 
> 1) When I filed back in July 2021, the on-hand ICT BA applications are 231 (Source)
> 2) In Just last 8 months, they've processed 404 application, which means, they would've easily processed 600+ applications during this period of July 2021 to till date
> 3) But the application that was part of the intial lot of 200 odd count is still not picked up, not just mine some of us too


Exactly... not sure whats the criteria again. But going thru the latest updates to the priority, Accredited Sponsor get priority over standard. Ghosh this is now tending from FRUSTRATION to DEPRESSION mindset!!!!


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

tonapiravi said:


> Exactly... not sure whats the criteria again. But going thru the latest updates to the priority, Accredited Sponsor get priority over standard. Ghosh this is now tending from FRUSTRATION to DEPRESSION mindset!!!!


Absolutely...let them process Accredited sponsor applications within 3 or 4 months, absolute no issues....why do they keep the other applications for 16+ months...that's cruel on their part...reckless department it is


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

tonapiravi said:


> Exactly... not sure whats the criteria again. But going thru the latest updates to the priority, Accredited Sponsor get priority over standard. Ghosh this is now tending from FRUSTRATION to DEPRESSION mindset!!!!


Hey mate, completely understand your frustrations but sometimes in such sort of life situations what helps is RELATIVITY. You are at-least in a better situation relative to others.You are on a bridging visa, with access to medicare, public schooling. There are a lot of people in worse situations around the globe.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@rod06 @tonapiravi ...Any luck on your application?


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @rod06 @tonapiravi ...Any luck on your application?


Still the same!!!


----------



## David Mark (2 mo ago)

After reading this whole thread, I am shocked and have lost hope in the Australian Visa system.
I lodged my onshore DE application back on May 22 with a health assessment completed with non-acc employer.

My visa status shows: Health Clearance Provided: No action needed, but nothing since the last six months.

Some of you have been waiting for almost 15 months, so I don't know what chance my application has.
All the best to everyone. These are frustrating times


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

@David Mark ..I sincerely hope you don't get to wait as similar to us, because they've abolished the illogical PMSOL procedure after almost a year since border has reopened, which means they'll treat all ICT applications with equal priority (of course, except the accredited employer concept that will have a higher priority than rest)...

Our waiting time had grew up purely due to the stupid PMSOL

My best wishes to you.


----------



## David Mark (2 mo ago)

@Rajeshkumar3: Thank you for the encouragement. I definitely didn't know that PMSOL was abolished I thought it was still active, however I think since I lodged my application in May and with the current backlog who knows when they'll get to it.


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

David Mark said:


> After reading this whole thread, I am shocked and have lost hope in the Australian Visa system.
> I lodged my onshore DE application back on May 22 with a health assessment completed with non-acc employer.
> 
> My visa status shows: Health Clearance Provided: No action needed, but nothing since the last six months.
> ...


Wish you get the grant sooner @David Mark ... The last couple of weeks are literally lit. Many applications being processed and grants come thru!!! Stay hopeful.


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> @rod06 @tonapiravi ...Any luck on your application?


Not yet, status is still showing as 'Further Assessment'. 
I wIll definitely update the thread when anything changes.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Dear Friends,

I am so humbled and pleased to let you all know that I have received the PR. Thank you so much for all your moral support.

186 Direct Entry, ICT Business Analyst
Nomination and Visa Lodged : 27 Jul 2021
Medicals : 25 Nov 2021
Nomination and Visa Grant : 09 Nov 2022

Those who are waiting, please keep the patience level(I know it's tough, it wasn't easy for me either), you're there almost, and your grant is just around the corner.


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am so humbled and pleased to let you all know that I have received the PR. Thank you so much for all your moral support.
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Rajeshkumar3 ... happy for you. Finally the wait is over. Good luck mate.
Rest of us, lets be patient ... Grants are round the corner


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am so humbled and pleased to let you all know that I have received the PR. Thank you so much for all your moral support.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations My Friend...


----------



## Farhad.ahmadian (2 mo ago)

Hey guys,

Came across this page. Looks very helpful that everyone with ICT BA sharing the experience for 186 DE.
Just have a questions,

I have my nomination approved last week on Wednesday 09th. Do you guys know how long would it take for the visa to come through?

Nomination and visa lodged 20/10/2021 
Medicals 04/11/2021
ICT Business Analyst
QLD
None accredited sponsor


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Finally.... no logic, only magic

186 DE Onshore Visa (plus three family members)
Employer Has Non Accredited Sponsorship with Immigration
Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst

12 Apr 2021 : Nomination lodged
23 Apr 2021 : Visa application lodged
07 July 2021 : Medical (they have not asked to redo, though it was year old, but yes, AFP should be resubmitted if it is more than a year.)
13 Oct 2022 : Nomination approved 
13 Oct 2022 : Visa status changed to 'Initial Assessment' 
20 Oct 2022 : Submitted s56 (Document showing the position is still vacant as initial letter was a year older & AFP of my daughter as she recently turned 16)
20 Oct 2022 : Visa status changed to 'Further Assessment' 
16 Nov 2022 : Visa granted


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

rod06 said:


> Finally.... no logic, only magic
> 
> 186 DE Onshore Visa (plus three family members)
> Employer Has Non Accredited Sponsorship with Immigration
> ...


Wow..
Congratulations Rod...this was a very long wait and finally your patience has paid off...well deserved


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

rod06 said:


> Finally.... no logic, only magic
> 
> 186 DE Onshore Visa (plus three family members)
> Employer Has Non Accredited Sponsorship with Immigration
> ...


Congratulations Rod ... The MAGIC finally worked for you 🙂
Well deserved. All the Best my friend.


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Farhad.ahmadian said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Came across this page. Looks very helpful that everyone with ICT BA sharing the experience for 186 DE.
> Just have a questions,
> ...


@Farhad.ahmadian , looking at the past experience you can expect visa on 13th December.


----------



## David Mark (2 mo ago)

Hey guys,

I applied for my DE application via non-accredited employer details are

*Visa Application 186 DE lodged*: 6th May 2022
*Medical done*: 12th July 2022
*Occupation*: ICT Business Analyst
*State*: Victoria

Based on the current trends, when do you guys believe I can anticipate my visa to be granted?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

David Mark said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I applied for my DE application via non-accredited employer details are
> 
> ...


Right now they're attending 12 to 14 months old backlog...but, it's getting better...You should expect somewhere around March or max by April next year.

Keep these 2 things updated...AFP check validity...ask your company to upload genuine position letter ...That way you can avoid receiving S56


----------



## Farhad.ahmadian (2 mo ago)

Finally! got my visa on Friday 18/11

Nomination and visa lodged 20/10/2021
Medicals 04/11/2021
ICT Business Analyst
QLD
None accredited sponsor

Keep up your hope everyone.


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

Farhad.ahmadian said:


> Finally! got my visa on Friday 18/11
> 
> Nomination and visa lodged 20/10/2021
> Medicals 04/11/2021
> ...


Congratulations @Farhad.ahmadian !!! Definitely starts the week on a positive note  
Wish the best mate.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Farhad.ahmadian said:


> Finally! got my visa on Friday 18/11
> 
> Nomination and visa lodged 20/10/2021
> Medicals 04/11/2021
> ...


Congratulations bro


----------



## rod06 (11 mo ago)

Farhad.ahmadian said:


> Finally! got my visa on Friday 18/11
> 
> Nomination and visa lodged 20/10/2021
> Medicals 04/11/2021
> ...


Many Congratulations.


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

Any updates anyone in this group??
This week i saw 2 applicants (ICT BA) getting the PR granted within 5 months. Both onshore!!! Good for them. But not sure whats the priority here as many us are waiting from 2021 

Just hope that immi has fastened the processing and everyone gets the grant sooner....


----------



## David Mark (2 mo ago)

tonapiravi said:


> Any updates anyone in this group??
> This week i saw 2 applicants (ICT BA) getting the PR granted within 5 months. Both onshore!!! Good for them. But not sure whats the priority here as many us are waiting from 2021
> 
> Just hope that immi has fastened the processing and everyone gets the grant sooner....


I've been waiting from 7+ months, just curious, where did you see those applications?


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

David Mark said:


> I've been waiting from 7+ months, just curious, where did you see those applications?


My application was lodged in Dec '21 and still in Received State... There is a 186 VISA group in FB, lots of aspirants posting there.


----------



## TripP (1 mo ago)

tonapiravi said:


> My application was lodged in Dec '21 and still in Received State... There is a 186 VISA group in FB, lots of aspirants posting there.


Hey, 
I am in the same boat. Application lodged in Dec' 21. The status of my sponsorship application was recently changed to 'Further Assessment'. So hoping for some good news this month..


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

Wish you get the grant sooner @TripP ....Fingers crossed for the rest of us.


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

Any updates anyone?
I am waiting with application still in Received status....


----------



## TripP (1 mo ago)

tonapiravi said:


> Any updates anyone?
> I am waiting with application still in Received status....


Hey, no updates. I am still waiting for my sponsorship application to be granted. Its been 4+ weeks since the status changed to 'Further Assessment'.


----------



## trip_ (9 d ago)

tonapiravi said:


> Any updates anyone? I am waiting with application still in Received status....


 Hey, I received my 186 grant yesterday. Any updates on your side ?


----------



## tonapiravi (7 mo ago)

trip_ said:


> Hey, I received my 186 grant yesterday. Any updates on your side ?


 Congratulations mate.. Happy for You!!! No updates yet on my application


----------

